
DuckDuckGo is now my default search engine - jmaskell
https://medium.com/@jmaskell/duckduckgo-is-now-my-primary-search-engine-2049f9e02e96#.9se66xofz
======
teaneedz
I love DDG and the !bang syntax. Just a tip if you want to avoid Google
completely - use !sp instead of !g. You will get a Google result without any
of your data going to Google. Also, you can use !bangs at the end of a search
query too, not just the beginning.

~~~
greenyoda
The shorter "!s" is equivalent to "!sp". Also, "!spi" gives you a StartPage
image search.

[https://duckduckgo.com/bang?c=Research&q=startpage](https://duckduckgo.com/bang?c=Research&q=startpage)

------
gregmorton
I'm an I.T. in a high school where 200 PCs have only duckduckgo as a search
engine. At first, not everyone was happy, but now, nobody gives a fuck. A
little victory for privacy.

------
pferde
Welcome to the fold. I've been primarily using ddg for several years now, and
am very happy with it.

